# Runtime Error: Pure Virtual Function Call..Happens During James Bond: Nightfire



## BrownPanther (Jan 30, 2003)

Hey, I installed James Bond: Nightfire and during the game a message comes up and it says

Runtime Error:

R6025: Pure Virtual Function Call

and the only choice is ok, so once you click it the game exits...i have been tryin to figure this out for days now and i finally gave up...

Need your help..anyone...please

Thanks

Ps- my email is [email protected]


----------



## ratchet (Dec 16, 2001)

BrownPanther,

Welcome to TSG

Go to Control Panel then System, in the system properties, click on the performance tab, click on Virtual Memory, click on : let me specify my own virtual memory settings, then click the " disable virtual memory (not recommanded). It is not recommanded but that's what you must do. You must restart your computer and do the same process but this time re-activate the virtual memory settings to its original position and re-boot once again!

From;
http://webhelp.mindspring.com/wwwboard/messages/7704.html


----------



## BrownPanther (Jan 30, 2003)

THank for the initial help and heres what happened

I am running XP so i couldn't exactly find everything you said but i think i did it right

Control Panel, System Properties 

and when i got to the virtual memory area heres what i saw 

Paging File Size for Selected Drive

Option 1 - Custom
Option 2 - System Managed
Option 3 - No paging file

it was originally set to Custom and the parameters were 
Initial Size = 384
Max Size = 768

I went to No paging file because i couldn't find a check box that said disable, restarted and put it back to the original...tried the game and it stilll didn't work

=(


----------



## ratchet (Dec 16, 2001)

Keep running into dead ends with run time errors.

Are you using DirectX 9.0?

Have you run the XP service pack?

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...06-ae0d-4652-b9a0-eae0aa6ae6d7&displaylang=en

http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/pro/downloads/servicepacks/sp1/default.asp


----------



## BrownPanther (Jan 30, 2003)

Got both Direct X9 and the service pack

Still no luck!

=(


----------



## Oochy Coo (Mar 20, 2003)

hey guys (and er girls too  ), im getting a similar problem - well into the nightfire game

Im going to try the virtual memory settings (I will report back if successful) but in the meantime I did find this article.

Kinda makes me think its an error in the code.......

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;125749


----------



## JillSandwich (Jul 18, 2003)

I get it when I have AOL open. What's the deal?


----------



## Darklord1 (Aug 29, 2003)

Hi there,

i got the same error. I'm with WIN 98 SE. I will try the solution with the virtual memory. Sounds funny, but hell. If it works i call back.


----------

